# Travelling Italy in a Mobile Home



## Fyre Faery Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi,

I'm thinking of driving my van from England To Italy in August. I have taken it to France before and parked in the Aires, so many of which are free. Can anyone tell me if there are many places to park up for free in Italy? 

Thank You


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Plenty of people drive down from Germany,Austria etc so it's possible. You'll have to plan if you want free. Some shopping centres offer spots for RVs that the one free place that sticks in my head


----------



## Fyre Faery Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

*Italian Airies*

I found this link to a book which seems to be a guide to the Italian equivelent of French Aires, but I can't tell from the website if any of them are free of charge:

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Italian-Aree-di-Sosta-CamperLife-ISBN9772281271455.html

Does anyone else know?


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Aires in Italy are known as "Aree attrezzate", and there are several thousands of them scattered around the country. They range from the public ones where you can park for free, but with very basic services (or no service at all, other than the parking space), and the private ones where you pay a fee but you get a parking stall with electricity, running water, waste disposal, etc., and there are also some places where they'll let you park overnight if you dine at their local restaurant or buy some of their locally-grown organic produce.

However, August is the peak season for tourism in Italy, so if you plan to go there make sure to book your aires well in advance, otherwise you'll find yourself literally without a place.

The website "Aree Attrezzate" lists nearly all the Italian aires, but it is in Italian only. Maybe with the help of Google Translate you could get ideas on how to plan your itinerary.


----------



## Fyre Faery Queen (Apr 9, 2015)

*Great Info!*

Thank you, that information was very very helpful. 

In particular I hadn't really thought about August being peak season, it's just the best month in which I can get away from work. Does anyone know when the school holidays are in Italy? Come to think of it I want to avoid those.


Thank you so much for all of your help


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Fyre Faery Queen said:


> In particular I hadn't really thought about August being peak season, it's just the best month in which I can get away from work. Does anyone know when the school holidays are in Italy? Come to think of it I want to avoid those.


Mid June through mid September. Varies by region, but only by a few days, maybe a week at most.


.


----------

